# Youtube videos that helped your playing?



## vejichan (Jan 3, 2016)

There used to be a free dave weiner youtube riff of the week that helped my playing a lot. But it's no free anymore. Are there any other good youtube channels?


----------



## ManOnTheEdge (Jan 4, 2016)

Check out Ben Ellers YouTube channel

Aside from the Lick of the Week which is great Edutainment, the "This is why you suck at guitar" series of lessons are very useful


----------



## Repner (Jan 4, 2016)

Definitely agree with the Ben Eller suggestion. Another one I've been watching is Ben Levin's channel. There is a lot of really great stuff on there. His Metal Mondays and Wanky Wednesdays riffs are a lot of fun, and he's really good music lessons in general.

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLuHOqDilyLQT4NPXQuVN4Q


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 4, 2016)

Any Paul Gilbert lessons..

I remember in about 2011 buying a capo that came with a free week of online lessons from Jam Play. I saved it for a week when my wife was away and learned so much..


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jan 4, 2016)

thanks a lot you guys! Glad you all dig my channel


----------



## Hachetjoel (Jan 4, 2016)

Bro! I love your channel I've improved more these last couple months watching your videos than in my last six years of playing.


----------



## MLS (Jan 4, 2016)

I found a site where someone compiled a ton of instructional videos. The channel is Musical Life. I watch some of them pretty often, especially the Rusty Cooley videos.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtKrpblq7-6Sz1XueB6jJOQ


----------



## Drew (Jan 7, 2016)

Troy Grady's "Cracking the Code" is excellent, and the first two seasons (or, at least Season 1 and the start of Season 2) are on his YouTube channel:

https://www.youtube.com/user/troygrady

Also, this Paul Gilbert video is awesome: 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpJNUGHxC3M


----------



## Whitey (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm a guitar noob, but I like Simon Smith's channel


----------



## LLeaDD (Jun 8, 2016)

Alex Kenivel said:


> Any Paul Gilbert lessons..
> 
> I remember in about 2011 buying a capo that came with a free week of online lessons from Jam Play. I saved it for a week when my wife was away and learned so much..



Capo?


----------



## SloeGin (May 12, 2018)

Besides Ben Eller, i've learned alot from these guys too:
Chris Zoupa https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5A0eJ-bgtJddy0rG_prVog
Cameron Cooper https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQ7OfrvTcLIFTDbKkxo5WcA
James Gould https://www.youtube.com/user/SARGE994ROCK


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 1, 2018)

I second Troy Grady's free stuff on the youtube channel and Ben Eller's more direct and to-the-point explanations and examples of the same pickslanting/crosspicking techniques.


----------



## Zender (Jun 6, 2018)

Good luck, have fun, see you on the other side, I'm still not there.


----------

